# vmware wprkstation 6

## pieter_parker

could not open /dev/vmnet0

sagt vmware workstation wenn ich eine vmware mit eingestellter vmnet0 starten will

starte ich als root "vmware" und gehe ich auf edit und clicke dann auf virtual network editor kommt nichts

wo configuriere ich bei vmware-workstation 6 die netzwerkeinstellungen ?

----------

## musv

```
emerge --config vmware-workstation
```

----------

## pieter_parker

```
emerge --config vmware-workstation

Configuring pkg...

Network settings database seems to be invalid,configuring default settings

Configuring Bridged network vmnet0

Configuring hostonly network vmnet1, probing for unused subnet ...

Configuring NAT network vmnet8, probing for unused subnet ...

Configured default networks - Bridged, Hostonly, NAT
```

ohman, daran lags, danke!

----------

